# NASA Plumbrook



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

I got drawn for the Plumbrook shotgun hunt for sector 9. Has anyone ever hunted sector 9 before? Just looking for some insight on what to expect. Thanks in advance!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

Have hunted plum brook a few times, one thing i can tell you, you have to keep moving, do small drives with your partner, if you just sit you wont see as many deer, there are some real nice bucks there, when they drop you off tell the guys in the zones around you to keep moving also this keeps the deer moving , you are sure to tag good luck


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I grew up right around there, there are some giants in there.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Plumbrook is a good draw. But the state has put so much pressure on the controlled hunts the deer numbers have been down the last few years. I talk to a few guys that have worked the plumbrook hunt and it is not what it used to be many guys didn't kill a deer the past few seasons. I got a Ravenna draw last year same thing 1 guy out of 8 people who hunted around us got a deer, me and the other 6 guys didn't even see a deer or hear many shots. There are some huge bucks killed every year on the controlled hunts hope you get the big boy. I just think the controlled hunts have a reputation of deer running everywhere and sometimes that is not true.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

NIGHT MAGIC said:


> Have hunted plum brook a few times, one thing i can tell you, you have to keep moving, do small drives with your partner, if you just sit you wont see as many deer, there are some real nice bucks there, when they drop you off tell the guys in the zones around you to keep moving also this keeps the deer moving , you are sure to tag good luck


Exactly right. Think of it as giant rabbit hunting. It's been yrs since I was there. U have to keep moving. Everyone around u has to keep moving or the deer will bed down. The area they give u to hunt is pretty large. We had piles of deer in the bed of the pick up they pick you up in. It's definitely fun.


----------

